# Type an administrator password error



## Sheeva35 (Jan 20, 2016)

Whenever i try any changes whatsoever.( To continue, type an administrator password) cmd is not able to run as administrator, not allowed to make changes user account control, command prompt, change security, reset computer, reset back to windows 7, my computer cleaners. need help im stuck without access to any of these. Is there any possible way? Ive had windows 10 for two months. messed up recently. still dont know too much about it. help


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

howdy and welcome. What error is it giving you, exactly?


----------



## Sheeva35 (Jan 20, 2016)

Well i cant get permission to make any changes to my computer. I dont know how to get around it.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Again, what's the error it is giving you? Is the password incorrect?


----------



## Sheeva35 (Jan 20, 2016)

I thought it was an error. Where do i type in the password. It should b my log in password right? Other than that i have no other passwords. When it ask if i want to make changes to the computer the yes box is shaded and the only option i have is no. And it goes back.


----------



## Sheeva35 (Jan 20, 2016)

I want to change my user account to b administrator. But it wont allow me to.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

If you don't know the password, I don't think we can assist. The admin password can easily be different than the login password. 

How long have you had the pc and where did you get it from?


----------



## Sheeva35 (Jan 20, 2016)

For three years. Never had a problem until i installed wndows 10. Could i get into my computer using my outlook account?


----------



## Sheeva35 (Jan 20, 2016)

And where would i type in my password for admin?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm not that familiar with W10 (haven't upgraded yet) but I would assume it would be asking for the password in the password box. What happens when you try to run something in an elevated fashion?


----------



## Sheeva35 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thats what i dont understand. There is no password box option. Theres only yes and no box. But the yes option box is shaded. Only no works and i go back to desktop. Does elevated fashion make changes to computer. If it does it might not allow it.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

try option 1 from here and let us know what happens.


----------



## Sheeva35 (Jan 20, 2016)

I must be signed in as an administrator to do this. Im trying to find a way to sign in. Without being ask for a password. Back again where do i put in the password.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you need to log in with the admin account then. just log off of your account and then log on with the admin account.


----------



## Sheeva35 (Jan 20, 2016)

I dont have one there all disabled. Im going through microsoft account. See if i can make changes through there. Or reset the computet. Its linked to my computer. So far its allowing me to reset. Gonna see if i can make a adminisrater user account. To get in computer and enable admin.


----------



## Sheeva35 (Jan 20, 2016)

I finaly got it! I went through safe mode. Then to cmd created an admin user. Got out of safe. Now i can access my user name and change it to admin. Thank you for sticking in there with me. If you do get Windows10 and it acts up the same way Hopefully not. This will b useful to you also. Again thanks


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for posting the solution. I'll mark this one solved.


----------

